# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  الغيرة عند الاطفال

## الوسادة

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


همسه "هذه اول مشاركه لي في هذا القسم .. واتمنى ان تكون مشاركتي فيها الافاده لكم "

ما هي الغيرة:

هي حالة انفعالية يشعر بها الشخص، ويحاول إخفاءها، 

ولاتظهر إلا من خلال أفعال سلوكية يقوم بها .. وهى مزيج من 

الإحساس بالفشل وانفعال الغضب .. وتعد الغيرة أحد المشاعر 

الطبيعية الموجودة عند الإنسان كالحب، ولذلك يجب على الوالدين 

تقبل ذلك كحقيقة واقعة، وفى نفس الوقت لا تسمح بزيادتها، 

فالقليل من الغيرة حافز على المنافسة والتفوق، أما الكثير فإنه 

مضر لشخصية ونمو الطفل .. ومن آثار الغيرة لدى الأطفال 

ظهور السلوك العدوانى، والأنانية، والنقد، والثورة،

ومن ناحية أخرى يتسم السلوك بالانطواء وعدم المشاركة 

وجميع هذه المظاهر تمثل الشعوربالنقص. 




كيف يظهر شعور الغيرة على الطفل: 

تظهر الغيرة بأسلوب تعويضي مصطنع، حيث يخفى الطفل 

مشاعره الحقيقية ويقوم بدور الممثل نحو أخيه المولود الجديد 

الذي يأخذ في ضمه وتقبيله ولكنه في حقيقة الأمر يود قرصه أو 

ضربه، ومن جانب آخر تبدو الغيرة واضحة بسلوك عدواني 

موجه للصغير. كذلك يتعمد الطفل إلى جذب الأنظار إليه، ويحول 

كراهيته لأمه التي توجه اهتماماً بالصغير وليس له، فيبدأ هنا 

في الانتقام، ويتظاهر في المرض أو البكاء أوالعناد والسلبية. 

ومن أحد مظاهر جذب الاهتمام هو نكوص الطفل إلى 

أنماط سلوكية طفلية سابقة، مثل العودة إلى شرب الحليب من 

الزجاجة، والنوم في سرير الطفل، والتبول الليلي في الفراش،

والتحدث بأسلوب طفلي، ومص الإصبع، والالتصاق بالأم، 

والبقاء في حضنها كلما حاولت حمل الصغير. 


أنواع الغيرة :
الغيرة من المولود الجديد: وخاصة إذا توجهت الأم برعايته واهتمامها الشديد للصغير وأهملت الطفل الكبير.

المقارنة بين الأخوة: المقارنة التي تقوم على أساس الذكاء أو التحصيل الدراسي أو التفوق أو الجمال أوالبنية القوية، فإذا ما أخفق أحد الأطفال لا يجب مقارنته بأخيه المتفوق لأن ذلكيؤجج الغيرة في صورة مقرونة بالنقمة والحقد.

الغيرة عند الأطفال المعاقين جسدياً: تظهر الغيرة عند الطفل المعاق لأنه يشعر بالحرمان بما يتمتع به أخوته منبنية سليمة، ويعمل الأهل على زيادة وتنمية هذه الغيرة إذا لم يعرفوا كيفية التعاملمع الطفل المعاق.

العقاب الجسدي: عقاب الطفل الجسدي بالضرب إذا أظهر غيرته نحو أخيه يزيد لديه مشاعر الغيرة السلبية والتي تظهرعلى شكل عداء نحوه.

عدم سماح الأهل بإبداء مشاعر الغضب أو الغيرة: عدم سماح الأهل للطفل بإظهار مشاعر الغيرة على نحو سليم يساهم فيكبت هذه المشاعر مما يعزز لدى الطفل الإحساس بأنه منبوذ وغير مرغوب فيه فيزداد لديه الإحباط وعدم الثقة بالنفس.

تحميل الطفل الأكبر مسئوليات تفوق طاقته: تحميل الطفل الأكبر مسئوليات تتجاوز قدرته واستعداده الطبيعي .. كأنيطلب منه بأن يكون هو الكبير وهو القدوة ولومه دائماً على تصرفات الطفولة، ممايدفعه إلى الرجوع إلى تصرفات لا تتناسب مع عمره ويلجأ إلى النكوص أي يعود إلىتصرفات تشبه أخيه مثل التبول اللاإرادي والجلوس في حضن أمه عله يحظى ببعضالامتيازات التي يحظى بها الصغير.

الأنانية: ارتباط الغيرةبالأنانية، أي كلما زاد الإحساس بالأنانية، تولدت الغيرة عند الطفل.

غيرة الأخ الأصغر من الأكبرسناً:تظهر الغيرة من الصغير نحو الكبير وذلك عندما يهتم الوالدين بالابناء لأكبر وخاصة إذا أهمل الوالدين الصغير، وهناك أخطاء تبدو شائعة لدى بعض الأسر، وهيتخصيص لهذا الصغير كل ما سبق أن استعمله الكبير من ملابس والعاب وأحذية وكتب .. الخ. لذا يشعر الصغير بالدونية وبأنه مهمل من قبل والديه حيث أنه ليست لديه خصوصية فتشتعل غيرته ويبدى عدائه نحو الأخ الأكبر.

الوسائل السلبية للتعبير عن الغيرة:
بالصراخ والعبث بأغراض الآخرين أو سرقتها أو تدميرها.

بالاعتداء الجسدي بالضرب أو القرص.

بالإزعاج وإلقاء الشتائم وإقلاق الراحة.

عندما يتقدم الطفل بالعمر ( بعد العاشرة ) تأخذ الغيرة شكل التجسس والوشاية والإيقاع بالآخرين.

وتظهر الغيرة عند الأطفال الصغار بالقيام بتصنع الحب الزائد نحو الطفل الجديد وذلك لإخفاء مشاعر الغيرة الدفينة. وإذا أتيحت الفرصة للطفل الغيور حتى يقوم بإيذاء أخيه بالضرب أو بالعض.


تعديل سلوك الغيرة عند الأطفال: 

ينبغي اتباع الأساليب التالية :
المساواة بين الأخوة، وحسن المعاملة، وعدم التدليل الزائد.

هدوء الأجواء الأسرية والبعد عن المشاكل والخلافات.

مراعاة مبدأ الفروق بين الأطفال وتقدير كل طفل على حدة وعدم المقارنة أو المفاضلة بين أخ وآخر.

عدم إتاحة الفرصة للطفل بالتعلق الشديد بهما، وترك العلاقة بالطفل طيبة جداً وعادية وغير مبالغ بها.





مع خالص تمنياتي بطفولة سعيدة لجميع الأطفال


منقول للافاده 

اتمنى ان ينال رضاكم 

ارق تحيه لكل اعضاء تعب قلبي الغالين 

ولكل الشكر لمن يعطر صفحتي بحضوره

كل الاحترام والود^_^

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بصراحة لازم يكون تخصصك اله علاقه بالاطفال

----------


## الوسادة

*هه معك حئ انا بموت فيهم دايما عاملة لولاد الجيران الزغار عندي لمه منورة بنوتة*

----------

